# Need some advice/help



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Right I need some advice on what to do here. 

Here's the situation, I live at home with my parents who are in mega debt and facing being kicked out of the house. They have payment due what seems like daily and they have just come to me for help. 
I'm 20 with a good job that pays well but they want/need me to borrow them circa £2000 just so they can get on with living. Is it selfish for me to not get an overdraft/loan to help them out straight away, do I help more then I already do by upping my rent payments, I just really don't know.
My head is a mess right now I have just come out of a 4 year relationship which has knocked me for 6, working silly hours at work and now this, I'm ready for breaking. 

Any advice would be so appreciated right now.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

What is the £2k going to do?

Buy you a day/week/month? What will happen next week/month?

If £2k will really make a big dent in things, do it. If its just going to be a drop in the ocean, then you/they need to sit down with a professional advisor and sort things out sensibly and with long term in mind


----------



## auditek (Sep 20, 2008)

As above, what is 2k going to do...you really have to give us more info before we can try and advise you.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Without knowing the full details, I would say it's not the answer, they need to consider an IVA , it's a professional debt service that can write off unto 70% of their debt and protect their home, cars etc. But you need them to sit down with for professional help, no point digging one hole to fill up another


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

whilst my professional financial head agrees with the (correct) comments above...

it's your mum and dad, she carried you for 9months, they have brought you up, do what you're f*****g told young man.



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Like the others say there's no point in doing that if there's no benefit to them and it's only a short term fix because could turn out that they're back in the same position a couple of months down the line ... Think you need to all sit down and see the best way forward and maybe have a better picture of the whole situation


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

seek legal help, there are many people who are struggling so make the most of the companies that can help, they can freeze interest or even get the total reduced in some cases, it may mean a 5 year plan but keeping a roof over their heads and sorting it out is the important thing, Id hold fire on the 2k until you have some proper advice.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

They need to speak to CCCS asap http://www.cccs.co.uk/ or Pay Plan http://www.payplan.com/

There are charities out there which will help, just make sure they don't pay for any services. Both above are free.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

As others have mentioned.

Depends what the £2k now will do?

If that just gives a buffer until the next time they need £2K not great... but this is your mum and dad and for me I would do everything I could to help them out. I'm sure they would do the same for you.

If your living at home, good job etc etc then your out goings are probably pretty low? 

Find out how much debt they are in ALL OF IT. If you don't help them then you could be out of a house also. Do they have cars? car each? jobs? etc etc.

More info needed but bottom line imho if I could help my Mum and Dad I would not hesitate.


----------

